# Do you wear sweatpants?  Shorts?



## applecruncher (Apr 22, 2015)

In the cold weather, I like to wear sweatpants at home.  They comfortable and the only thing that keeps me warm – jeans don’t do it.  When the weather gets warmer I put them away. (I do wear jeans year round if I go out.  I have a pair of black jeans that are my favorite.)

I also wear shorts in warm weather – I know I look okay in them.  However I’ve seen people wearing shorts who (imo) shouldn't.


----------



## Louis (Apr 22, 2015)

I like sweatpants at home in cold weather but slip into jeans if I'm going out. In warm weather I'm in shorts full time.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 22, 2015)

Since I move to Florida 17 years ago from Boston,its been nothing but shorts.I saved one suit for funerals.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2015)

Sweats of I am sick, otherwise I am too warm. In the summer, shorts as long as my legs hold up. Lol.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Sweats/yoga pants at home all winter, jeans and khakis to go out, shorts and capris in summer.  You just can't have too many pants.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm with Louis on this.

  If it's hot and I run, by breath comes in short pants.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 22, 2015)

I was allowed to wear sweats/T shirts to work for the last 10 years.  Only ones who saw me were the guards and janitors (worked 5 PM to 5 AM).  I continue to wear sweats, even dining out or the movies, dress code here is 'whatever' never was a jeans fan but do have a pair of slacks and collared shirt for special occasions (despise wearing a tie).  Seemed like everybody I talked to about this say the same thing, 'I would wear sweats or shorts all the time if it was accepted'.  I can't wear shorts do to the fact I dislike going without socks and some of the seniors I've seen enforce the belief that shorts and socks look strange.  We have mild winters and summers here so the need to have a large wardrobe is your choice not mine.  Different colored sweats for different occasions.


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 22, 2015)

Shorts roughly 9 months.....jeans and sweats the rest of the year. I haven't purchased a pair of dress pants in the 8 years I have been retired. Fortunately my old work pants still fit if I need to wear a pair which is rare.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Once you have shorts on guys, you can always wear sandals.  But please, please, no socks and sandals with those shorts.  That is just wrong.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2015)

I have even seen women wearing socks and sandals. A aagh.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 22, 2015)

I wear jeans or capris 90 percent of the time.  I wear yoga pants to yoga class.  If it's super hot, I'll wear shorts or a casual skirt.  I wear sweats only around the house.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2015)

Within a few minutes of getting home I have showered and changed into my sweat pants and T shirt or jumper...I always wear them around the house they are soo comfy..but I would *never *wear them outside the house apart from in the privacy of my own garden.  Apart from at work where I have to be very smartly dressed, I live and breathe in jeans..all sorts of colours,Pale  blue, dark blue, , black, white, tan, ..Skinny jeans that tuck right into my Knee high boots.

I really wish we had the type of warm weather where we could wear shorts 9 months of the year but in the 3 or 4 month we _do_ get really hot weather  or when I go abroad I do wear shorts but they're knee length, I would look like mutton dressed as lamb  in Daisy Dooks.. 
I like sleeveless culotte dresses as well in the summer  I have a couple of these...they're really comfy to wear so you get the smartness of a dress but the versatility of shorts...

Like this...


----------



## Falcon (Apr 22, 2015)

Many workmen work in shorts  (usually 'cargo' shorts) AND heavy work shoes AND socks. So they'd laugh if you told them to slip into cute sandals.


----------



## Louis (Apr 22, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I'm with Louis on this.
> 
> If it's hot and I run, by breath comes in short pants.


:laugh:


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 22, 2015)

jeans most of the time long johns and jeans in cold weather....never have never will ware shorts


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I have even seen women wearing socks and sandals. A aagh.



Usually ugly, but not these vintage models

 Definitely not these:


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Very pretty culotte dresses, holly, must get me one or two of those.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2015)

Do Cookie, 'cuz they are really versatile I recommend them highly


----------



## ndynt (Apr 22, 2015)

At home sweats or shorts.  In public, capris or jeans.


----------



## John C (Apr 22, 2015)

I wear Bermuda Shorts but not sweatpants.  I never wear socks because, since hip surgery, I haven't been able to wear lace up shoes on my right foot.  All my shoes are loafers and I don't consider wearing a sock  on only one foot.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2015)

I think that when a man wears Bermuda shorts and loafers then he should _never_ wear socks John, it's like wearing socks with Sandals..NO-NO...so, unintentionally due to your hip surgery you're being a cool dude..


----------



## Kadee (Apr 22, 2015)

I wear what we call track pants at home but never go out in them 
As for shorts, socks and sandals , when we see a man wearing that outfit we,smile and say oh they must be Jayco owners , Which is a brand of caravan all the women we see who have that brand of caravan appear to wear 3/4 Pants and the men shorts and long socks , :shrug:We say to one another oh look they are in uniform ( we get lots of tourists here in our small town)


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 22, 2015)

I wear capris and at home when it's chilly I usually wear leggings.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2015)

Annie when it's cold I wear legging UNDER my jeans.. nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Annie when it's cold I wear legging UNDER my jeans.. nthego:



Aye, I'll wear that to our friends house who are serious tightwads with heat.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Annie when it's cold I wear legging UNDER my jeans.. nthego:



I wish leg warmers would come back in style.  I think I'll try to knit some for next winter to wear with leggings.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2015)

I like legwarmers, but I am a petite person, and they make me look like a troll! Lol. Under the bridge with me!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2015)

I wear sweats only around the house or at the gym, they are super comfortable.  In summer I'll wear shorts around the house, but very rarely when I'm out and about...never got into wearing them much, even as a child.  I'm mostly in jeans or cargo pants every day.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Shali, LOL, ... a troll you say?  Just forget I ever mentioned legwarmers then, let's put the thought right out of our minds. LOL  (OMG!)


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2015)

Cookie, Shame on you! I am a wickedly cute troll in legwarmers, rockin mermaid without, she says falling off the bridge into the bay. Lol. Jeez, no respect, we can't all be tall with legs to our necks. Muttering to herself, balefully chewing on kelp.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 22, 2015)

I wear almost exclusively sweat pants in the winter, but I wish they made them with skinnier legs.  The way they are made you can't alter them very well.   Now they have started making them short-waisted like all the other pants.  Shorts in the summer, except when I go out. Had to sew some summer pants last year for the same reason.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 22, 2015)

Nancy, I buy my sweat shirts very large so I can layer under them.  Buy my sweat pants in the boys dept., for I find they have narrower legs.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

What have I got myself into here.  So sorry, Shali, didn't mean nuthin by it.  Being tall isn't everything, I'm not actually that tall.  I'm sure you are a very cute troll/mermaid.  So would that be one legwarmer or two?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2015)

Two leg things, please, Cookie. My tail is detachable, legs not so much. Lol.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 22, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I wish leg warmers would come back in style. I think I'll try to knit some for next winter to wear with leggings.
> 
> View attachment 17296



Held onto my leg warmers from the 80s.  Love 'em!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Course you can always cut the arms off an old sweater, for the do-it-yourselfers.  Ok, I'm going too far now.... I'd better stop now while I'm a head.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Held onto my leg warmers from the 80s.  Love 'em!



Smart thinking AC.  I know they'll make a big comeback! We will be seeing them everywhere, I predict!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2015)

Cookie, please make red warmers with metallic thread for me please.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Knitting needles ready to go! Red warmers with metallic thread.... groovy!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 22, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Nancy, I buy my sweat shirts very large so I can layer under them. Buy my sweat pants in the boys dept., for I find they have narrower legs.



I buy my sweatpants in the men's dept at....(wait for it).......WALMART! $7 a pair, Fruit of the Loom, narrow legs, and they're great!


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 22, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I buy my sweatpants in the men's dept at....(wait for it).......WALMART! $7 a pair, Fruit of the Loom, narrow legs, and they're great!



Have you checked them out lately?  That's where I got mine too, for years, but FOTL has started making them short waisted this winter, at least here they are.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 22, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Have you checked them out lately? That's where I got mine too, for years, but FOTL has started making them short waisted this winter, at least here they are.



Try looking for *men's* sweatpants. Ordered mine online couple years ago.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 22, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Try looking for *men's* sweatpants. Ordered mine online couple years ago.



But isn't the crotch . . . well . . . different?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 22, 2015)

Glinda said:


> But isn't the crotch . . . well . . . different?




Nope. Not at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2015)

I get the men's sweats, Russel Athletics brand, the legs are nice and narrow.  Last batch I bought was several years ago at Sears, XL for hubby and L for me, usually navy blue in color.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't wear sweatpants other than sometimes around the house in the winter.  I prefer Jeggings for going out.. They look really great with boots.   

Yes.. I wear shorts all the time in the summer.  I still have pretty good looking legs...


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't wear sweatpants at all.  I don't even own a pair.
In the winter I still wear shorts around the house.  I tend to be warm blooded, so even when the house is chilly I'm in shorts.  When I'm outside I wear jeans if I'm "dressed up" and bib overalls if I'm not.  During the summer I'm in shorts as much as possible.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I buy my sweatpants in the men's dept at....(wait for it).......WALMART! $7 a pair, Fruit of the Loom, narrow legs, and they're great!



I buy mine in the mens' store or dept as well ...in XS which would fit  a teen boy  !   They are fleece lined and what's more they have pockets which most womens' sweats' don't ...but I never ever ever would buy sweats with the elastic on the bottom...ewww gross...they have to have a straight hem!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> ..but I never ever ever would buy sweats with the elastic on the bottom...ewww gross...they have to have a straight hem!!



Yep, first thing I do with the Walmart sweats is snip, snip, and pull out that elastic.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

I just buy the ones with straight hems Nancy..


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes, I wear sweats, no elastic in legs.....I also wear the soft knit capris and shorts, nothing compares for comfort.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 23, 2015)

If I lived in a climate of cold temps, yes, but, here in Fl, only when I have to, I mostly wear long cotton knit dresses around the home year round.  I hate wearing them in the streets, but, have to wear stretchy pant fabric for my physical therapy, so I will wear them to rotate what limited workout type clothing I have to put on for to PT.  As I said, I don't have a problem wearing them around the home, not fond of them for street wear though.  I prefer very simple easy wear dresses 8-10 months out of the year here in FL for everyday wear.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 23, 2015)

I would wear sweats year round if the weather would let me. They are so comfortable!!!! But, down here in the south, from about April through Sept., it gets hot then I go to shorts most of the time. Last week, I wore shorts some days and then other days I had my sweats on. This time of the year, the temperature is like a roller coaster so expect anything.


----------

